# je voudrais des illustration mais sans payer.



## mariie-42 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problem je voudrais avoir les photos sur mon ipod nano sans payer sans avoir mettre le numéro de carte bancaire je ne sais plus quoi faire aidez moi ? J'ai un ordinateur portable windows XP.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

et bienvenue 


La solution est de les insérer dans iTunes (voir aide iTunes ou une recherche internet au forum, ce sujet est souvent abordé ).


----------



## ipascm (2 Février 2009)

mariie-42 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un problem je voudrais avoir les photos sur mon ipod nano sans payer sans avoir mettre le numéro de carte bancaire je ne sais plus quoi faire aidez moi ? J'ai un ordinateur portable windows XP.


 
1- nomme tes mp3 correctement dans itunes (album, artiste, numéro de piste,) ensuite, lorsque tout cela est propre, clic droit obtenir l'illustration.

ou 

2- sur google image, faire une recherche sur l'album et la mettre dans la partie illustration (clic droit, obtenir les info, illustration)

il y a evidemment d'autres moyens


----------

